# Thomas Co.



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 5, 2011)

What is going on with these deer, the rut hasn't even fired up around here, I see no chasing, signs like scapes are being abandend, rubs are few and far between. Is it the weather or what. I hear that counties just over are seeing an active rut. not here in my little spot.


----------

